
Improving United Airlines customer experience - dorfsmay
https://www.kannetic.com/briefs/2017/4/16/improving-united-airlines-customer-experience
======
chrisbennet
I realize that this is a Kannectic advertisement but why would United _want_
to improve? They are a monopoly.

